# Bring on Dallas



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

**** yeah! 

If we were playing the spurs I would be very concerned. Against Dallas we have a good shot at making the finals. 

Why?

Raja can guard Terry if needed and slow him down.
Marion gives Dirk fits like no other defender in the NBA.
We match up with Dallas much better.

If we can play scrappy D, keep the boards even, and be agressive, we have a shot at making the finals.

I'm so proud of this Suns team...I can't remember a Suns team that has the GUTS this team have. I think we finally have the mentality of a champion. Let's get ready for 7 more games.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its annoying that your team just shoots 3s jajajaj 

damn its really really really really really annoying, the shoot a 3 miss , get the rebound shoot a 3, miss drive get to the paint pass it out for a 3, jajaja damn i hate playing  the SUns


-dissonance19, come on now, you're 21. you're too old to hate a team because they beat your favorite team. That and I will not have any disrespecting here.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Whatever works.

Add some more talent around Brand and you guys will probably become out biggest pacific division threat for years to come.

The days of Barkley/Malone will be replaced by the days of Amare/Elton.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Blah, don't start any **** talking. Didn't you start that Bring on the Lakers thread and we found ourselves down 3-1? lol

Bad enough some of the Mavs hate us as it is from what I've read. Don't want a war to start like Lakers again.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

dissonance19 said:


> Blah, don't start any **** talking. Didn't you start that Bring on the Lakers thread and we found ourselves down 3-1? lol
> 
> Bad enough some of the Mavs hate us as it is from what I've read. Don't want a war to start like Lakers again.



Dallas just are sore losers from last season. They want revenge for taking them out in the semi's last year =P


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Effen said:


> Dallas just are sore losers from last season. They want revenge for taking them out in the semi's last year =P



That and they dislike Nash for leaving. Just some of em show no respect towards anyone so, it's to be expected.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> its annoying that your team just shoots 3s jajajaj
> 
> damn its really really really really really annoying, the shoot a 3 miss , get the rebound shoot a 3, miss drive get to the paint pass it out for a 3, jajaja damn i hate playing  the SUns
> 
> ...


Suns in this series scored 48, 36, 40, 42, 56, 40, and 43 points in the paint. In this game 7 they took 27 threes, and 53 shots that were not threes. They hit 63% of those shots. Cry me an effing river.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The Mavs fan do not have to drop down to Suns level. Anyone remember last season? I will admit you guys had us last season but this year is a different story. Welcome to reality, that is all I have to say. Plus I don't feel like sporting the Suns Avaitar again. By the way any wagers with that again this season?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> The Mavs fan do not have to drop down to Suns level. Anyone remember last season? I will admit you guys had us last season but this year is a different story. Welcome to reality, that is all I have to say. Plus I don't feel like sporting the Suns Avaitar again. By the way any wagers with that again this season?



Drop to our level? What did Suns fans do? Mavs fans kept disrespecting us ALL last yr saying we would get killed or wouldn't go anywhere and we talked it back, and the team backed it up. How can you jusitify that and the continued disrespect this yr? And did you even read my other posts in here?

And last yr was reality too. Not just because now Dallas looks to be better it's reality now. Flawed logic.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

That wasn't chopped liver we just played, you know. :naughty:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> That wasn't chopped liver we just played, you know. :naughty:



It's not like he said we would win or win easily but I warned him as you can see to keep it from getting out of hand like last yr. But we do match up better against Dallas than SA though. And if anyone has like a altered peception or delusional perception, that doesn't mean we will win. And not I'm not talking to you Bray on that.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> It's not like he said we would win or win easily but I warned him as you can see to keep it from getting out of hand like last yr. But we do match up better against Dallas than SA though. And if anyone has like a altered peception or delusional perception, that doesn't mean we will win. And not I'm not talking to you Bray on that.


I understand, and it's my concern that the contrast in styles that the Suns present will be as big a challenge as the Spurs'. We have two COY's going at it, so I think it will boil down to heart, and what I stress is how much the Mavs just showed.

Home court means nothing - the Suns have won in Dallas, and vise-versa.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> The Mavs fan do not have to drop down to Suns level. Anyone remember last season? I will admit you guys had us last season but this year is a different story. Welcome to reality, that is all I have to say. Plus I don't feel like sporting the Suns Avaitar again. By the way any wagers with that again this season?


Down to our level? From where I'm sitting, it appears that you, a Mavs fan, are trying to kick things off with slap to the face.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Suns in this series scored 48, 36, 40, 42, 56, 40, and 43 points in the paint. In this game 7 they took 27 threes, and 53 shots that were not threes. They hit 63% of those shots. Cry me an effing river.


Put down the BURGER!! You dont need it. I can tell that you are not a baller


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Put down the BURGER!! You dont need it. I can tell that you are not a baller


Haha. But I like burgers! I've been working on this one for months now...

Hey, Tractor Traylor can ball...or not.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Haha. But I like burgers! I've been working on this one for months now...
> 
> Hey, Tractor Traylor can ball...or not.


Just messing with you. That burger looks crazy though. Good luck vs the Mavs. Im just bitter right now.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I just really remember this one Suns fans, he was from Indiana or something.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I just come on here from time to time and skim the board. I jsut really remember last year Suns fans multiple times talking crap. I come on here and even agree with you guys that I liked the Suns in 7 last season, and then the Suns fans want to go on and on about how The Mavs are no good. I think if you guys had Amare you would win it all perhaps. I was not trying to bash anyone I just want to enjoy good basketball, I jsut feel fans of both teams, should enjoy good basketball. I think this should be a great series, as a Mavs fan the Suns worry me way more than the Clippers. I think that if the Mavs do not put the Clamp down on defense and at least slow you guys down, or we could be ran out of the gym. I look forward to posting with you guys from time to time about the series, Good luck to both teams, and best wishes.

Todd


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> I jsut come on here from time to time and skim the board. I jsut really remmeber last year Suns fans multiple times talking crap. I come on here and even agree with you guys that I liked the Suns in 7 last season, and then the Suns fans want to go on and on about how The Mavs are no good. I think if you guys had Amare you would win it all perhaps.


Just remember that because a few Suns fans do it, that doesn't mean that "all" Suns fans are like that. Every team has good fans, you just gotta find the right ones.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

For sure man, I really like most of the fans on here, he probably left because you guys did not stand for it. I used to love talking with the Kings fans, fun guys to talk basketball with so are you guys.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

I really think the BIGGEST difference this year is going to be AMARE stoudamire. 

Its going to be very difficult for you to stop Dirk. Dirk is a much better passer this year than the last year out of a double/tripple team. We have a whole bunch of slashers Howard, Marquis, stack and Devin. And most of all Dirk is not forcing shots this playoffs. He will get his 25 every night and make others better as well

Key for Dallas is going to be CONTESTING the suns 3point jumpers. Its going to be hard to stop them, but CONTESTING and making the suns take tough ones.

We Speeded up the pace of the game against the spurs, now its time to slow down against the suns. I would hate to see small ball against the suns. If Our Centers get a 10/15 every game, its going to be tough on you guys...

ANYWAYS, I am looking forward to this series and I would be lying if I say I don't want a revenge of last years defeat. We are looking forward to BEAT the suns, and I certainly don't want to wish you guys good luck. I am saving the good luck for my team :cheers:


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

The title "bring on Dallas" is not meant to be trash talking it is meant to be a positive statement from an avid Suns fan.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

dissonance19 said:


> That and they dislike Nash for leaving. Just some of em show no respect towards anyone so, it's to be expected.


 What do you mean we dislike Nash for leaving. He is soooo respected when he comes he gets a standing ovation everytime he is in the AAC.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> What do you mean we dislike Nash for leaving. He is soooo respected when he comes he gets a standing ovation everytime he is in the AAC.


That's very true, not all Mavericks fans dislike Steve Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> What do you mean we dislike Nash for leaving. He is soooo respected when he comes he gets a standing ovation everytime he is in the AAC.



yeah, it didn't apply to everyone. just the ones who did it to bait which caused arguments.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope D'Antoni isn't stupid enough to double-team Dirk. 
I really feel thats a huge reason why the Spurs lost. They doubled him and they left open shooters. Lets make Dirk beat us.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I really don't think there is so much hate for PHX here in Dallas. In fact, there is only one such hated team, and Mark Cuban "created" it last week!

My 4-year old son wore his Nash (Dallas) Jersey everyday Dallas or Phoenix played in the last series. It was actually quite funny to watch him chant "let's go... mavericks" and "go.... nash..... Go!!!"

This will be a good series, though I don't think any of the games will be nailbiters. It will be 8-10 point swing to either side, so, in that sense, the games won't be as exciting.

It's kind of funny how PHX fans continue to prefer playing with Dallas and not San Antonio. As far as I can see, Dallas creates a bigger match-up problem for the Suns than Spurs because Dallas actually has an answer for Nash, but I may be alone in the world. LOL

Oh yeah, props to the Suns on making the finals without Amare. That's one incredible feat all by itself.

:cheers: 

p.s. Didn't I tell you couple weeks ago that we'll see you in the finals? LOL *I TOLD YOU SO!*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea i'm gonna love this series. I remember last year there were some heated arguements. Just made it more fun.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> **** yeah!
> 
> If we were playing the spurs I would be very concerned. Against Dallas we have a good shot at making the finals.
> 
> ...




laff


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Mavs in 6.

That's not a homer pick...even Suns fans have to admit, the Mavs are the favorites, they have homecourt advantage, they're obviously a better team (60 wins...)...the Suns'll need plenty of lucky bounces to take this series.


----------



## MAVSMANIAC (May 24, 2006)

I saw Mavs in 6...other than Marion the Suns really dont have anybody that can cover Dirk. Plus Dirk has been playing incredibly well in these playoffs unlike last year...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I would really rather Amare was healthy, just to gauge how far this Maverick team has come. As proud of D'Antoni as you were last season, we are amazed at the mental and physical transformation of this team in the last 12 months. 

I hope you guys felt this way last year - and let's get this rolling.


----------

